# Frrehand 8, cm - Einstellung - wo?



## weisseweste (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
wo bitte kann ich bei Freehand 8 (Mac) die Maße in cm einstellen.
Arbeite nicht mit Freehand, aber ich muß sehen, ob ein illu eps in Anzahl Farben (Vollton) in Freehand richtig dargestellt wird und benötige auch die cm Angabe um die größe der Motive zu überprüfen.
Leider hab ich die einstellmöglichkeit nirgens gefunden.

Danke,
weisseweste


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,
also das müßtest du unter Ansicht -> Seitenliniale -> Bearbeiten finden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## weisseweste (23. Mai 2004)

Leider gibt es die Funtion "bearbeiten" unter "Ansicht" -> "Seitenliniale" bei mir nicht.
Ist wohl erst in ner höheren Version möglich.

Aber ich habs trotzdem noch gefunden.
Unten links am Fensterrand kann man alle Maßeeinheiten beliebig wechseln.

Danke trotzdem,
weisseweste


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Mai 2004)

Stimmt die Möglichkeit gabs auch noch. Aber ich dachte das es die Einstellung die ich beschrieben habe mindestens seit Version 7 existiert, mit der habe ich nämlich angefangen Freehand zu lernen, nunja was solls.
Nen schönen Sontag wünsch ich noch!


----------

